# Kaufberatung: Leichtes 16 Zoll Rad



## Myrilia (15. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

wir brauchen ein neues Rad für unsere Tochter. Zuerst wollte ich einfach ein Puky kaufen, ordentliches stabiles Kinderrad und so, haben ja viele, kann also nicht schlecht sein. Dann hab ich angefangen mich zu informieren... Aktuell bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das nicht ein Fehler war, ich hätte unwissend so schön zufrieden sein können... 
Insgesamt ist es aber so, dass Madame schon Schwierigkeiten hat das 12 Zoll zu händeln, wenn sie nicht grade fährt. Also vom Boden aufheben oder um eine Kurve schieben etc. Daher wurde mir klar, es sollte auf keinen Fall schwerer sein, als die 8,5 Kilo, die das kleine Rad hat. Außerdem jammert sie da sehr schnell, dass ihr die Beine oder die Hände weh tun. Vom Kindergarten heim (30 Minuetn) schafft sie es (leichtes Gefälle), der Hinweg (leichte Steigung) ist utopisch, nach einem Drittel Strecke ist Ende Gelände. Meine Hoffnung wäre, dass mit einem ordentlichen, leichten Bike auch ihre Ausdauer steigt, weil es nicht soviel Kraft kostet. Sie will nämlich fahren, aber schafft es einfach nicht.

01. Innenbeinlänge liegt bei knapp 46cm
02. Größe 107cm
03. Alter 4,5
04. Kann Sie/Er schon fahren, wenn ja wie gut/lange schon? Fährt seit letztem September. Fährt gut, aber ist nicht mutig (keine Treppen, Downhill o.ä., Feldwege und Matschpfützen sind das höchste der Gefühle).
05. Was bist Du bereit auszugeben? Maximal 300 Euro, wobei wir gedanklich auch schon mit dem Kokua für 350 geliebäugelt haben, das wäre auch noch ok.
06. Kannst Du selber schrauben? Nein, so gar nicht.
07. Willst Du selber schrauben? Nein.
08. Hast Du eine Teilekiste im Keller auf die zurückgegriffen werden kann? Nein.
09. Wofür soll das Bike eingesetzt werden? Alltag: Innerstädtisch, Feldwege im Wald
10. Wie ist das Gelände bei Euch (steil/Straße/Wald etc.)? Eher flach, keine Berge, leichte Steigung z. B. auf dem Weg zum Kindergarten und zum Schwimmbad 

Unser Fahrradhändler hier vor Ort empfiehlt in der Größe Specialized, der andere Puky. Specialized Hotrock ist bei uns aktuell Favorit, weil mit 8,2 Kilo leichter als ihr jetziges, aber preislich bei um die 200 Euro nicht in den Sphären vom Kokua. Beim Kokua gefällt mir außerdem nicht, dass die Kette offen ist. Da hängt Madame mit ihren Bootscuts vermutlich ständig dran. Bei der Recherche, ob Specialized jetzt was ordentliches ist, bin ich zunächst auf Islabikes (fiel raus weil wir keine Möglichkeit gefunden haben das nach D. zu liefern) und dann auf das Frog 48 gestoßen. Letzteres gefällt mir echt gut, das einzige was mir jetzt spontan aufgefallen ist: kein Prallschutz an den Lenkergriffen? 

Im großen und ganzen suche ich also ein leichtes alltagstaugliches 16 Zoll Rad, dass man nicht groß ändern muss, aber trotzdem für das Kind akzeptabel zu händeln ist und ihr den Spaß am Fahren nicht verdirbt. Außerdem soll es uns ermöglichen endlich mal Strecke zu machen, denn spätestens mit dem 16 Zoller ist Kind und Fahrrad in den Anhänger packen wenns nicht mehr geht Geschichte. 
Ich hatte das Gefühl hier sitzen Leute, die mir helfen können, z.B. sowas wie die Händler Empfehlung einzuschätzen. Vielen Dank!


----------



## drehvial (15. März 2016)

Bei dem Preisrahmen würde ich entweder das Frog oder das Kubike, empfehlen (Kania fällt aus dem Preisrahmen) beides jeweils mit Ständer und Schutzblechen (Pfützen) aufgerüstet. Das Kubike ist aus meiner Sicht etwas hochwertiger. Wenn es einen Händler in der Nähe gibt: ausprobieren, und wenn es nur einen Händler für eine Marke gibt und das passt: nehmen.
Fehlender Kettenschutz würde mich nicht schrecken: lässt sich entweder leicht nachrüsten, oder man stellt dann doch fest, dass der nur halb so essentiell ist wie mal gedacht.
Das Kokua würde ich nicht nehmen, ist zu "lang" gebaut, sprich die Kinder sitzen tendenziell zu gestreckt und zu wenig aufrecht darauf. Finde ich gerade in dem Alter ungut.
Perfekt ist bei 16 Zoll die Kombination mit der 2-Gang Automatix, das sprengt aber dann deutlich den Preisrahmen. Auch nicht ganz billig, aber hoher Wiederverkaufswert: FollowMe um das Rad an ein Elternrad zu hängen. Wird auch bei Kind 3 und 4 auf unserem 16-Zöller (besagtes zu langes Kokua) immer wieder mal gute Dienste leisten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (15. März 2016)

Um die Verwirrung  jetzt perfekt zu machen: Bei 46cm passt eventuell auch schon ein 20 Zöller. Mein Diät Kinderrad ist ab 45cm Beinlänge zu fahren, wenngleich das wohl nicht für den täglichen Weg zum Kindergarten und retour passt.


----------



## drehvial (15. März 2016)

Auf 20 Zoll würde ich bei dem Profil nicht gehen. Nach meiner Erfahrung können die meisten Kinder das in dem Alter nicht wirklich gut handhaben, brauchen (für den Alltag) etwas "handlicheres". Vor allem, wenn sie erst seit einem halben Jahr auf dem Rad fährt und nicht zu der besonders unkomplizierten "passt schon, ich mach das mal" Fraktion gehört.
Selbst wenn 16 Zoll nur für ein Jahr sein sollte (so sie schnell wächst): der Wiederverkaufswert ist hoch und sie hat ein Rad, das jetzt passt und nicht erst frühestens im Herbst.


----------



## Myrilia (15. März 2016)

Danke! Ja uns ist auch eher wichtig, dass das Rad jetzt passt und wir in 1-2 Jahren was neues holen. Ich denke nicht, dass ich ihr allzuviel Größen überspringen zutrauen kann. Sie brauchte das kleine Laufrad, bevor ein größeres kam und sie brauchte auch definitiv zum Lernen das kleine 12 Zoll, wo andere direkt auf was Größeres gesprungen sind. Bodenkontakt ist hier noch sehr wichtig, mittlerweile reichen ihr die Fußballen und es muss nicht mehr der ganze Fuß sein. Aber Unsicherheit führt bei ihr dazu, dass sie sich gar nicht mehr irgendwo rauftraut, ob das jetzt Fahrzeug oder Klettergerüst ist. Daher möchte ich vermeiden, dass das Rad sie überfordert. Wachstum ist mittlerweile auch eher langsam. Wir wissen aber nicht, ob sie ehr nach Mama 1,58) oder Papa (1,90) schlägt am Ende, alles ist möglich.  
Islabikes liefert wohl doch wieder nach Deutschland, käme das denn in Frage, wenn das so wäre? KUbike kannte ich jetzt noch gar nicht, aber das sieht auch echt gut aus in pink (es muss nämlich *grummel* eine Mädchenfarbe sein) und nicht so kitschig. Die sind vom Gewicht ja echt beeindruckend leicht. Das sieht sehr gut aus für die junge Dame.


----------



## trifi70 (15. März 2016)

Isla liefert seit einiger Zeit wieder, wiegt um 6 kg und ist echt empfehlenswert. Wir haben 1 in orange und sind damit zufrieden.


----------



## Y_G (15. März 2016)

ich würde auch ein 16" empfehlen, bei den Vorgaben KUbike oder Isla. Du machst mit beiden keinen Fehler. Sind einfach gute Räder. Kannst Du getrost nach Deinem Geschmack entscheiden. Preislich auch noch mal eine Überlegung wert wären die Pepper Bike, würde sagen das geht so in Richtung Frog...


----------



## Myrilia (15. März 2016)

Wir haben uns jetzt quasi für das KU entschieden, überlegen jetzt aber wg. Reifen, wir werden eh die Custom Version nehmen, da die junge Dame auf jeden Fall eine Plakette vorne will und wir gerne einen Sattel Schnellspanner hätten. Und dann hat man ja die Wahl der Reifen. Hübscher find ich ja die Big Apple, tendiere aber aktuell zu den Kend Small Block, da die das ganze Paket nochmal 300g leichter machen.
Demnächst brauch ich ein neues Rad um mit ihr mitzuhalten...


----------



## Brawler (15. März 2016)

Noch keiner das Woom3 vorgeschlagen?


----------



## giant_r (15. März 2016)

wir haben das ku 16 mit den kenda small block8. du machst nichts falsch, wenn du es nimmst. auch bei meinem sohn merke ich, das niedriges gewicht gerade beim handling wichtig ist. auch optisch finde ich es einfach klasse.


----------



## Myrilia (15. März 2016)

Brawler schrieb:


> Noch keiner das Woom3 vorgeschlagen?



Das wirbt jetzt direkt mit einer Lenkereinschlagsbegrenzung? Ich hatte beim Laufrad-Kauf gelernt, dass das zu vermeiden ist, wegen der Gefahr im Falle eines Sturzes auf dem Lenker zu landen (und der sich dann nicht flach legt). Ich hätte jetzt vermutet, dass beim Fahrrad ähnliches gilt, nein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (15. März 2016)

Recht hat Du. Lenkereinschlag soll man nicht begrenzen, finde ich.


----------



## Brawler (15. März 2016)

Der Begrenzer ist ein Gummiband, das ganz einfach ausgehängt werden kann.
Ich wollte das Woom nur mal in den Ring werfen, ich bin vom Woom 2 (14") recht angetan - schön verarbeitet, Komponenten gut gewählt.
Es gibt hier im Forum eh auch einen eigenen Thread zu Woom.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (16. März 2016)

KIV schrieb:


> Recht hat Du. Lenkereinschlag soll man nicht begrenzen, finde ich.


Warum nicht?
Ist letztlich (ganz nebenbei) eine wirksame Maßnahme wenn immer und immer wieder das Vorderrad "überdreht" wird ...
Nicht jedes Fahrrad ist ein BMX. 

Was jetzt aber keineswegs ein Plädoyer sein soll daß nicht auch ohne ginge ...


----------



## Myrilia (16. März 2016)

Wie gesagt, ich hatte damals gelernt, dass mit Lenkereinschlagsbegrenzung die Gefahr besteht, dass im Falle eines Sturzes das Kind mit dem Bauch auf den hochstehenden Lenker fällt und dadurch die Gefahr schwerer (oder schwererer) Verletzungen größer ist, als bei einem Rad ohne Lenkereinschlagsbegrenzunh, wo der Lenker sich im Falle des Draufstürzens unter dem Gewicht des Kindes eher flachlegen würde.  
Absehend davon ist das Woom leider farblich raus, rosa gibts erst im Juni (und das sieht echt schweinchenmäßig aus, heißt ja auch Porky Pink ) und Lila ist ausverkauft. 
Außerdem ist es so, dass Tochter das Fahren ohne Lenkereinschlagsbegrenzung ja schon gewöhnt ist und das Überdrehen des Vorderrads daher kein Thema mehr sein sollte.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (16. März 2016)

Myrilia schrieb:


> Außerdem ist es so, dass Tochter das Fahren ohne Lenkereinschlagsbegrenzung ja schon gewöhnt ist und das Überdrehen des Vorderrads daher kein Thema mehr sein sollte.


Das Problem generiert man/sich im Allgemeinen nicht während der Nutzung des Fahrrades als Solches.
Gern wird dafür ein umgefallenes Fahrrad "hergenommen".
Übrigens keineswegs nur Kindern. Auch Menschen mit Schulabschluß, Abitur, bestandener Gesellen- oder Meisterprüfung schaffen das sich dafür richtig anstrengen zu müssen 
Selbst an Fahrrädern Lampe vorn an der Gabelbrücke. Wo es eigentlich vollkommen unmöglich scheint ...


----------



## EDA (28. Juli 2017)

Ich suchen ein Rad für ein sehr ähnliches Anforderungsprofil. Der Preisrahmen ist mir allerdings nicht so wichtig. Leicht soll es insbesondere sein. Scheibenbremsen wären gut. Wir wohnen an einem Berg. Bei Touren heißt es also erst bergab gut bremsen und dann bergauf schieben. Nicht ideal. Aktuell fährt sie ein Speci Hotrock. Ist etwas schwer und die Vorderbremse ist schwergängig. 113cm ist sie groß, gerade 4 Jahre alt geworden. Habt ihr Tipps? Early Rider vielleicht? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (29. Juli 2017)

EDA schrieb:


> Ich suchen ein Rad für ein sehr ähnliches Anforderungsprofil. Der Preisrahmen ist mir allerdings nicht so wichtig. Leicht soll es insbesondere sein. Scheibenbremsen wären gut. Wir wohnen an einem Berg. Bei Touren heißt es also erst bergab gut bremsen und dann bergauf schieben. Nicht ideal. Aktuell fährt sie ein Speci Hotrock. Ist etwas schwer und die Vorderbremse ist schwergängig. 113cm ist sie groß, gerade 4 Jahre alt geworden. Habt ihr Tipps? Early Rider vielleicht?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Das Early Rider finde ich nicht optimal, ist mE eher ein 'Show-Bike'. Der Rahmen hat im Oberrohr diesen unnützen Knick nach oben, damit es wie ein modernes Erwachsenen-MTB mit riesigem Federweg aussieht.
Dadurch ist die Übrrstandshöhe sehr groß, das haben Pyro (Kania) und Suburb besser gelöst. Dort kann man also schon mit kürzeren Beinen auf größere Laufräder wechseln und insgesamt ist das Kind sicherer unterwegs, weil das Absetzen nach vorne immer funktioniert. Bei dem letztgenannten gibt's auch Scheibenbremsen (Edith: Ab 20"). Allerdings verzögern gut eingestellte Vbrakes schon super. Scheibenbremsen sind schwerer, funktionieren dafür aber auch in tiefen Matsch.

Wie ist denn die Innenbeinlänge..?


----------



## giant_r (29. Juli 2017)

da der faden hier ursprünglich um ein 16“ geht, die frage: seit wann gibt es das bo 16 mit disc?
die naechste frage ist wie sicher dein nachwuchs unterwegs ist, denn mit 113cm geht evtl. auch ein 20“, oder ist 20" das, was du eh suchst? dann kannst du mal  in anderen faden suchen, in denen es um 20" geht, da gibt es dann auch diverse mit disc.
wenn geld keine rolle spielt, ist das bo 20 sicher eine der besseren optionen unter den fertigen mit disc. unser sohn fährt mit 112cm auf einem kubike 16(ohne disc) und auf einem orbea mx20 mit disc.
das belter 20 disc mag ich persönlich nicht so, da aenderungen an der uebersetzung einfach sehr aufwendig sind und die mechanischen scheibenbremsen gegenueber hydraulischen einfach in bezug auf die hebelwege und kraefte nicht wirklich optimal sind.


----------



## chris5000 (29. Juli 2017)

@EDA : 113cm, Scheibenbremsen, leicht, Preis unwichtig? Der Kinderfahrradfinder hilft  :

ab 110cm

Federleicht - 24er Disc MTB: 6,6kg

ab 112cm

Islabikes - Beinn 20 Pro Series: 6,5kg

Ab 115cm:

VPACE - MAX 24: 7,9kg

...und falls die Berge ganz sicher nicht hoch geschoben werden soll ebenfalls ab 115cm:

 Ben-E-Bike - Twenty E-Power: 10,1kg (incl. Akku)

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## EDA (30. Juli 2017)

Danke für die Tipps. Mir gefallen alle genannten Räder. Das Federleicht ist natürlich top. Das Islabikes und das Vpace gefällt mir auch. 
Die vom Herstellter empfohlene Radgröße verwundert mich allerdings. Ist ein 24 Zoll-Bike (z.B. VPace) bei einer Körpergröße von den angegebenen 115 cm wirklich gut fahrbar? Selbst die 20 Zoll-Räder kommen mir recht lang vor (Oberrohr).


----------



## KIV (30. Juli 2017)

24" kann ich auch nicht wirklich glauben. 20" passt aber, wenn der Rahmen schön kurz ist. Wenn Scheibenbremsen nicht sein müssen, finde ich http://pyrobikes.de/TWENTY-SMALL sehr gut. 
Beim ersten Fahrversuch mit seinem 20"er ist unser Junior über den Lenker abgestiegen, weil die Bremswirkung der Vbrakes so gut war. Nur gut eigestellt, noch nicht eingebremst...


----------



## ChrissiF (30. Juli 2017)

EDA schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps. Mir gefallen alle genannten Räder. Das Federleicht ist natürlich top. Das Islabikes und das Vpace gefällt mir auch.
> Die vom Herstellter empfohlene Radgröße verwundert mich allerdings. Ist ein 24 Zoll-Bike (z.B. VPace) bei einer Körpergröße von den angegebenen 115 cm wirklich gut fahrbar? Selbst die 20 Zoll-Räder kommen mir recht lang vor (Oberrohr).


24 Zoll wird schon knapp, bei der Größe. Aber meine Große ist dieses Jahr mit 117cm auf ein VPACE Max24 umgestiegen und kommt prima klar. Mein Kleiner fährt mit 109cm ein Orbea MX20 als hätte er nie etwas anderes gemacht. 20 Zoll passt meiner Meinung nach definitiv!


----------



## chris5000 (30. Juli 2017)

Der Vorteil von hydraulischen Disc, der bei Herstellern wie VPACE und Federleicht im Vordergrund steht, sind nicht die hohen Bremskräfte, sondern die niedrigen, benötigten Handkräfte. Das ist für Kinder super. So müssen bergab kaum Pausen zum Hände ausschütteln eingelegt werden.

Zu den 24 Zoll ab 110cm (Federleicht) bzw. 115cm (VPACE) ist zu sagen, dass beide Marken die Art wie sie Kinderräder bauen, auf ihren Seiten explizit als "nach dem 29er Prinzip" bezeichnen. Sprich: Bei jeder Größe immer möglichst große Laufräder.



			
				Federleicht schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem Federleicht 24er MTB bieten wir ein modernes Bike für Rad-begeisterte Kinder an. Die kompakte Geometrie mit tiefem Tretlager folgt dem 29er-Gedanken und ermöglicht es frühzeitig (bereits ab 110cm Körpergröße) den Vorteil 24" großer Laufräder und Discbremsen zu erfahren.





			
				VPACE schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind vom 29er Prinzip bei Laufrädern überzeugt und setzen bei „den Großen“ ausschließlich darauf. Jetzt haben wir das Prinzip erstmalig auf ein leichtes Kinderbike / Mountainbike für kleine Radsportler übertragen.
> 
> MAX24 liegt zwischen den aktuell gängigen 20″ und 24″ Kinderbikes und deren Größenempfehlung. Der Max26 ist in etwa mit den üblichen 24″-Bikes gleich zu setzen und MAX275 mit einem klassischen 26er.
> 
> Unsere Empfehlung: MAX24 ist für Kinder ab einer Größe von ca. 1,15 m angedacht.



Die haben sich bei den Größenangaben schon etwas gedacht und sie nicht einfach vom Reißbrett genommen. Im Zweifel einfach mal mit den beiden telefonieren.

Grüße,
Chris


----------



## EDA (30. Juli 2017)

Wenn meine Tochter mit 113cm Körpergröße ein 24-Zoll-Rad fährt, dann wäre das Rad wohl eher nach dem 33er Prinzip konstruiert, übertragen auf meine Körpergröße von 183cm.


----------



## KIV (30. Juli 2017)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Der Vorteil von hydraulischen Disc, der bei Herstellern wie VPACE und Federleicht im Vordergrund steht, sind nicht die hohen Bremskräfte, sondern die niedrigen, benötigten Handkräfte. Das ist für Kinder super. So müssen bergab kaum Pausen zum Hände ausschütteln eingelegt werden.
> 
> Zu den 24 Zoll ab 110cm (Federleicht) bzw. 115cm (VPACE) ist zu sagen, dass beide Marken die Art wie sie Kinderräder bauen, auf ihren Seiten explizit als "nach dem 29er Prinzip" bezeichnen. Sprich: Bei jeder Größe immer möglichst große Laufräder.
> 
> ...


Sind super Räder, keine Frage. Der Ansatz ist aber zB bei Pyro (Kania) genauso. Und unser Junior hat sich auch noch nie über müde Hände beschwert, obwohl er erst jetzt am 26er Scheibenbremsen fährt. Ich habe immer auf dünne Griffe und gute Hebeleinstellung geachtet, fast waagerecht und nah am Lenker.


----------

